# what the hell is wrong with this fish?



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

I got this oscar yetserday to live with my piranhas and I didn't notice that all of the fins seem to be discolored. Does anyone know what is wrong with this fish and if it will get better?

Thanks,

Aaron


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

a touch of fin rot???? i would suggest seperating the biotch before the piranhas prey on him for being weak and then treat with salt.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Genin said:


> a touch of fin rot???? i would suggest seperating the biotch before the piranhas prey on him for being weak and then treat with salt.
> [snapback]998343[/snapback]​


I agree and not to be a jerk but do you really think its a good idea to keep an oscar with your piranha?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

icedizzle said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > a touch of fin rot???? i would suggest seperating the biotch before the piranhas prey on him for being weak and then treat with salt.
> ...


In an oscar forum they said that it is probably just this fishes coloration. I read that if you put all the fish in the tank at the same time they may be able to live together, as well I am keeping them well fed.

Do you really think it is that bad of an idea?

He was only $14 in the case that anything goes wrong.

Here are my other fish by the way:


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

i dont know but it looks prettty nasty, try putting some medicane in there


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the people on the oscar forum need to check the photo again. the fins are also frayed and not at all even like they should be on a healthy oscar. i really believe it should be seperated and treated, it won't last more than a couple of days in that weak condition.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Genin said:


> the people on the oscar forum need to check the photo again. the fins are also frayed and not at all even like they should be on a healthy oscar. i really believe it should be seperated and treated, it won't last more than a couple of days in that weak condition.
> [snapback]998388[/snapback]​


I don't have another tank for it and the piranhas seem to be leaving it alone. What should I add to the water? And what should I be feeding them so they leave the oscar alone?


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

DUDE>>>>> an oscar and a piranha... what do you think the out come will be.. and HELLLLLLLLO 3 piranha's that i can see and an oscar.. in a 10 GALLON jessze man


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

na man dont worry about it everyones do that mine did it the say after i put it in my tank and hes totally fine. Im pretty sure its just the colors


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

wow the oscar looks kinda like my betta that had fin rot! anyway put that sucker in a hospital tank raise temp to 82 with some salt and melafix dam it those p's are big!


----------

